# Type of Coffee Maker in renovated Saratoga Springs



## ral (Mar 12, 2022)

Does anyone know the type and size of coffee maker - Keurig, drip (basket or cone filter), 4 cup or 8-12 cup - provided in the renovated 1 bedroom villas at Saratoga Springs?


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 12, 2022)

ral said:


> Does anyone know the type and size of coffee maker - Keurig, drip (basket or cone filter), 4 cup or 8-12 cup - provided in the renovated 1 bedroom villas at Saratoga Springs?


I think all the Disney resorts use a Mr Coffee drip style coffee maker. This video shows the coffee maker. Video will start playing at the timestamp it is shown.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 12, 2022)

I’m in one now: drip, basket (not cone)


----------



## Deb & Bill (Mar 12, 2022)

Mr Coffee flat bottom basket type. 10-12 cups. We were there this week.


----------



## ral (Mar 13, 2022)

Deb & Bill said:


> Mr Coffee flat bottom basket type. 10-12 cups. We were there this week.


Thanks, I appreciate your responses.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Mar 13, 2022)

There have been reports of dual type coffeemakers, with both drip pot and pod capabilities, appearing in DVC villas, but so far they’ve been seen in the 3 BR Grand Villas only.


----------

